# How to access the LED in an Elektrolumens Blaster Jr?



## Omega Man (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Blaster Jr. copy, it's the same light but not made by EL. I got it on BST years ago, so don't ask me it's history or manufacturer.
Anyway, I want to put an updated emmiter in it, but there is a black plastic collar around the LED that I can't remove. There is a allen screw in the threading, but taking it out does not seem to do anything.
Can anyone help me get this thing updated with a current emmiter? I want keep it as my car light, but it's a bit outdated now.


----------



## datiLED (Jun 3, 2008)

I modded two Blaster Jr.'s with a Seoul LED (star). From what I remember, the black plastoc ring unscrews from the light. The mod was really easy once the ring was out of the way. The Seoul really made a big difference, too. It didn't throw much further than stock, but the beam was much fuller with a hot spot that was twice as big. IMO, it was well worth the effort.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jun 3, 2008)

I put a SSC LED in my Blaster 1D (I think the same setup as Blaster Jr.). The black plastic ring screws out.

I'm really happy with the SSC upgraded 1D.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 3, 2008)

:buddies: Yes!! Thanks guys, I just got the ring off! It was pressed into the top, not threaded. And it's thin aluminum, not plastic.
But now I can upgrade, yes!


----------

